# VMR | Wheels - V810 Flow Formed Concave Mesh



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

The *VMR Wheels V810* offers aggressive aesthetics, optimal fitment, and forged wheel performance at a fraction of the price. 
The V810 is the forefront to our flow formed series utilizing state of the art flow forming equipment, allowing for a lightweight, single piece monoblock design!


*Features:*

Flow Formed Technology
~20% Reduction in Weight
Optimized Fitments
Single Piece Concave
Distinct Undercut Lip
Compatible with tire pressure sensors
Certifications include JWL/VIA/ISO9001:2000
19" 735kg (1620lbs), 18" 690kg (1521lbs) Per Wheel Weight Rating, tested according to JWL/VIA/TUV guidelines

*Standard Finishes:*

Hyper Silver
Gunmetal

*Premium Finishes:*

Any Powder Coat Color Offered by VMR Wheels
*
If you have any questions, feel free to contact me by post, PM, or email at [email protected]. 
You can also reach me directly at 1-714-442-7916 Extension 103 ask for Tracy!
*




































​


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Very nice wheel. 
I would choose mat black.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

R5T said:


> Very nice wheel.
> I would choose mat black.


:thumbup: While the wheel is not produced in Matte Black, we can certainly powder coat Matte Black for ya, as seen on the last pic!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

This Pearl White Avant on gunmetal V810s, though!


----------



## F1LOCO (Feb 10, 2016)

Can't find center caps to fit these with Audi logo. Do you know the outside and inside measurements? The OEM ones are too small in the inside and won't stay seated.


----------



## neilm (Apr 25, 1999)

*They look good. How much do they weigh?*

How heavy in 18" & 19"?


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Preorder slots are filling up, shipment to arrive soon! PM or email [email protected] for more details eace:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Galaxy Black | Custom powder coat available upon request!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Who's ready for the weekend?! eace:


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

What does a 9x19" wheel weigh. ??


----------



## mossback (Jul 26, 2016)

*What offset for an 18" wheel on TTS*

My TTS has 20x9? ET52 running 255\30

I want to downsize to 18x9 (9.5)? ET?? would it still be 52 or ET?? How do you calculate what will fit based on what is on the car now??


----------

